# New water heater problem-wife ready to kill me.



## ron3637 (Nov 12, 2010)

Installed a Rheem Marathon 50 gallon water heater a few months ago. It only provides about 5-7 minuets of hot water then it goes to luke warm.  I have replaced the thermostates I got from Rheem and the circuit breaker. Any suggestions to the cause of this problem. Wife ready to kill me  Also should I have an expansion tank installed ? Thanks for your help! Ron


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm sure you checked the temp setting on the elements? Have you checked to see if you have voltage to the bottom heating element? Sounds like only the top element is heating.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you sure there was a dip tube in the heater before you plumbed it in?


----------



## budro (Nov 13, 2010)

if it runs 5 minutes and then goes lukewarm, put your money on the lower element. could be a factory defective element that went out quick. budro


----------



## DrHicks (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Budro.  Doesn't make sense, being a new water heater & all, but it sure does sound like the lower element isn't working.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you sure you got the cold input on the correct fitting? Sounds like you have the input and output reversed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2010)

JoeD said:


> Are you sure you got the cold input on the correct fitting? Sounds like you have the input and output reversed.



Joe, thats the most logical option yet, but the OP hasn't been back so I'm thinking the wife fixed the problem


----------



## ron3637 (Nov 18, 2010)

cHECKED AND THE WATER LINES ARE INSTALLED CORRECTLY. cHANGING OUT LOWER ELEMENT THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 18, 2010)

check for the dip tube if you have to take the lines off.  Your symptoms are typical of missing dip tube.


----------



## ron3637 (Nov 19, 2010)

Fixed it last night by replacing lower element!  It was easier to do than I expected!  Thanks for all the help. Looking forward to keeping this water heater for a long time . Paid a premium for it since it has no metel parts all plastic and fiber glass other than heating elements and wiring. Next time, if ever, I will hook up a pump to the hose to speed emptying the heater. Ron


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2010)

ron3637 said:


> Fixed it last night by replacing lower element!  It was easier to do than I expected!  Thanks for all the help. Looking forward to keeping this water heater for a long time . Paid a premium for it since it has no metel parts all plastic and fiber glass other than heating elements and wiring. Next time, if ever, I will hook up a pump to the hose to speed emptying the heater. Ron



The important question, is your wife happy now?


----------



## DrHicks (Nov 20, 2010)

ron3637 said:


> Fixed it last night by replacing lower element!  It was easier to do than I expected!  Thanks for all the help. Looking forward to keeping this water heater for a long time . Paid a premium for it since it has no metel parts all plastic and fiber glass other than heating elements and wiring. Next time, if ever, I will hook up a pump to the hose to speed emptying the heater. Ron



Great to hear!  

When I had problems with my water heater, I was surprised to find that all the replacement parts (including thermostats) are readily available , they're not overly expensive, and are not too difficult to swap out.

Good job!


----------

